# B.A. question



## delcapone (Oct 6, 2011)

1 last question before i order all i need to homebrew. researh supply . net has benzyl alcohol but it doesnt say if its 2% or 5%, just benzyl alcohol. I emailed them ,but no response. So how does one know what % it is?


----------



## pieguy (Oct 6, 2011)

... benzyl alcohol is 100% benzyl alcohol. When we say 2%, we mean of the 100ml you brew, 2% of it should be BA, so 2ml of BA.


----------



## delcapone (Oct 6, 2011)

oh, ok, so my recipe says B.A. 2ml.-2%. 30.5 ml. oil etc. its just 2ml. ba. so ba. is ba. thanks pieguy. my first brew and i dont want to be guessing.


----------



## brundel (Oct 6, 2011)

2% means 2% of your total finished volume.
So if 100ml is your end result then 2ml is 2%
if 50ml then 1ml etc.

You can post your recipe and we can look it over for you if you want.
Ask as many questions as you need too.
Better to ask if you dont know. There are enough guys here that do and we can help you to be certain you have it right the first time.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Oct 6, 2011)

ASK QUESTIONS bro. I dont know about you but i dont like to waste powder. lol Brundel is one of the most knowledgeable ppl out there, and the rest of us can help too


----------



## delcapone (Oct 7, 2011)

I got my recipe off of Heavyirons post, a few threads down. Ive made tren a. from pellets before,and theres more steps to that, and it turned out clear and is workin great.so im confident I can do this, i just want to make sure im not scratchin my head halfway through the procces. and like you gymrat i dont want to waste powder. I cant afford a hand pump or steri-cup at the moment. but when i made the tren i used a 6ml. plunger rather than a 10. and it flowed through the .45 whatman fairly easy. my 1st batch im gona use 5 gr. of powder instead of 10 as a kinda trial run. then 10gr. for 250mg. per ml. is it more difficult to brew 300mg. per ml.?ive read that the more potent the more probability it could crash.Youve all been very helpfull answering my questions and helping me thru this proccess. thnx!


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Oct 7, 2011)

delcapone said:


> I got my recipe off of Heavyirons post, a few threads down. Ive made tren a. from pellets before,and theres more steps to that, and it turned out clear and is workin great.so im confident I can do this, i just want to make sure im not scratchin my head halfway through the procces. and like you gymrat i dont want to waste powder. I cant afford a hand pump or steri-cup at the moment. but when i made the tren i used a 6ml. plunger rather than a 10. and it flowed through the .45 whatman fairly easy. my 1st batch im gona use 5 gr. of powder instead of 10 as a kinda trial run. then 10gr. for 250mg. per ml. is it more difficult to brew 300mg. per ml.?ive read that the more potent the more probability it could crash.Youve all been very helpfull answering my questions and helping me thru this proccess. thnx!


 what are you talikig avout brewing bro? 250 mg, 300mg of what?


----------



## delcapone (Oct 7, 2011)

One more thing I used to cruise 6 different muscle forums. Trying to gain knowledge,when rawsnmore came along theres really no need to go elsewhere lol. some other sites are full of knuckleheads but for the most part everyone at ironmag. takes bodybuilding/ weightlifting pretty seriously and is willing to answer questions and help a brother out. Really makes me feel like im part of an underground club. So thnx for that . Anyway just thought id throw that out there.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Oct 7, 2011)

and as far as getting a pump set up, unless youre planning on making 150ml + youre fine doing it by hand.


----------



## delcapone (Oct 7, 2011)

test. e gymrat


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Oct 7, 2011)

delcapone said:


> One more thing I used to cruise 6 different muscle forums. Trying to gain knowledge,when rawsnmore came along theres really no need to go elsewhere lol. some other sites are full of knuckleheads but for the most part everyone at ironmag. takes bodybuilding/ weightlifting pretty seriously and is willing to answer questions and help a brother out. Really makes me feel like im part of an underground club. So thnx for that . Anyway just thought id throw that out there.


 Yea i love this forum, You have ppl like Brundel with a shit ton of know how willing to teach ppl like you and me. Its great, and very good sources as well, run by great guys


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Oct 7, 2011)

delcapone said:


> test. e gymrat


 the longer esters are very easy to make, youll have no prob getting it to hold at 250-300


----------



## delcapone (Oct 7, 2011)

Cool thnx gymrat


----------



## delcapone (Oct 9, 2011)

I have another recipe what do you think?
10gr. powder
25.3 oil
1.2ml ba (3%)
6ml bb (15%)
the bb would be just to be safe and prevent crashing


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 9, 2011)

^^ is that for a 50ml @ 250mg/ml??


----------



## delcapone (Oct 10, 2011)

no, it said 40ml. at 250mg per ml. he said the bb will prevent crashing, also said it will be virtually painless w/ the bb. and half gso and half ethyl oleate to thin it out. 4 of us are doin this together. 2 of which are rookies so id like to make it as painless as possible 4 them , personally inj. pains no big deal to me, ill inject it in my face lol


----------



## KUVinny (Oct 10, 2011)

delcapone said:


> I have another recipe what do you think?
> 10gr. powder
> 25.3 oil
> 1.2ml ba (3%)
> ...



I would keep the ba at 1 to 2%. So for 40 mls:

25.7 ml oil 
10g powder
.8 ml ba (2%)
6 ml bb (15%)

You can bump the bb up some which will thin out the resulting solution. But then the amount of oil would change as well (decrease obviously).


----------



## pieguy (Oct 10, 2011)

Most pharma companies make their stuff with .9% BA so 1% would probably work. I brewed prop at 2% and in terms of injection pain, it's zero. Now post injection pain the next day though... holy shit batman.

Test E though, simple 1%/15%/GSO would probably be completely painless and have no post injection pain (PIP) as well. You could use ethyl oleate but the stuff is pretty expensive and test E isn't really known to cause much trouble. If you're really worried, don't do 300mg/ml, but I doubt there's much of a pain difference between 250 and 300.


----------



## delcapone (Oct 11, 2011)

thnx guys big help to me as always. thats why i love this forum!


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 11, 2011)

No need for the EO, save that for shorter ester brews if your gonna do any

Maybe try
10g
.8ml of ba
7.2ml of bb
24ml of oil (gso)

The extra 2ml of oil (from the 24ml) set aside to filter out or purge the syringe filter if your going that route


----------

